# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  hilfe für DSLR neueinsteiger

## hillbilly

hy,

hab mir eine Canon EOS 500d mit 18-55 opjektiv zugelegt. 
hier meine frage:
möchte sehr schnelle downhill aufnahmen im wald einfangen, welches opjektiv,blende,verschlusszeit,blitz brauch ich dafür?
kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
viel könnt ihr mir ein tipps geben.

danke

----------


## mankra

Bei der Fragestellung: Fürn Anfang auf das Automatik-Programm Sport stellen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Bei der Fragestellung: Fürn Anfang auf das Automatik-Programm Sport stellen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ansonsten is es ja davon abhängig, wie die Umgebung ist, bzw. was du erreichen willst (z.B.: nur ein Teil des Fotos scharf,...)
Für den Anfang reicht das Sportprogramm vollkommen aus, macht schöne scharfe Fotos (zumindest bei meiner Cam...)

----------


## hillbilly

danke für die schnelle antwort.
wie und wo kann ich mehr darüber lernen?
gibt es tutorials dafür? oder ist es mehr learning by doing?

----------


## punkt

eigentlich nur learning by doing. mach dir klar was die einzelnen grundfunktionen bewirken. dann gehste in den wald und spielt daran rum. für den anfang sollte es reichen zu wissen, wie iso, brennweite, blende und belichtungsdauer ineinander greifen. damit kannste dann schon sehr brauchbare fotos machen. wie gesagt, einfach ausprobieren. wirst eh erstmal zu 95% nur ausschuss fotografieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> möchte sehr schnelle downhill aufnahmen im wald einfangen, welches opjektiv,blende,verschlusszeit,blitz brauch ich dafür?
> kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kommt drauf an was du machen willst?

*Grundsätzliches*

Wenn alles scharf sein soll, dann halte ich im Downhill eine _Belichtungszeit_ von 1/250sek für sinnvoll. Besser kürzer. Allerdings kriegst du dann Probleme beim Blitzen es gibt nämlich die sogenannte Blitzsynchronisationszeit die eine feste Konstante eines Gehäuses ist. Je kürzer, desto besser. Das ist dann die kürzeste Belichtungszeit die du mit Blitz (egal wie schnell und teuer) nehmen kannst.
Wenn du Bewegungsunschärfe haben willst, mußt du experimentieren wie du zurechtkommst. 1/15-1/30sek ist mal ein Anfangswert.

Wichtig ist auch die _Blende_. Eine möglichst große Blende läßt mehr Licht durch und schaftt eine Tiefenunschärfe die dein (hoffentlich in allen Belangen) scharfes Motiv gegenüber dem Rest (Hintergrund) abhebt. ABER: eine große Blende bedingt große, schwere, teure Linsen UND einen schnellen Autofokus. Bei einem 50er mit Blende 1,4 ist die Schärfeebene ca 30mm tief!!! Das heißt wenn du auf die Nasenspitze scharfstellst sind die Augen schon unscharf! Das ist bei Sportaufnahmen natürlich absolut unbrauchbar. Daher wirst du nur mit sehr schnellen Gehäusen mit Blendenzahlen kleiner als f4 arbeiten, meist f5,6 bzw wenn genug Licht da ist vielleicht sogar f8. Die Tiefenunschärfe hängt auch von der Brennweite ab: Ein Weitwinkel hat eine viel größere Tiefenschärfe als ein Tele. Dh. je kürzer die Brennweite, desto größer kann die Blende sein und du bist immer noch halbwegs scharf. Bei 18mm (KB also bei dir 11) fotografiere ich meist mit f3,5-4.

Ich positioniere gerne einen Blitz so, dass die Kamera diesen fernauslösen kann. Das bringt eine bessere Stimmung. Dh. ich verwende den internen Blitz und 1-2 externe Blitzgeräte. Ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei Canon funktioniert. Bei Serienaufnahmen ist der interne Blitz zu langsam. Da verwende ich einen schnellen Aufsteckblitz mit externen Batteriepack.

*Beispiele*

Szenario 1: Du willst im Wald in einen Anlieger möglichst nahe ran. Der Hintergund soll durch die Kamerabewegeung verschwommen sein -> mitgezogen. Der Fahrer teilweise scharf.

Tip: Beim Mitziehen ist es wichtig, dass die Kamera zu dem Punkt, dass scharf sein soll relativ gesehen stillsteht. Also zB auf die Augen konzentrieren und - wenn vorhanden - den Fokuspunkt genau mit den Augen mitziehen.

Beispiel: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...php?photo=4929

Man nehme eine längere Belichtungszeit: 1/15sek und je nach Lichtverhältnissen mittlere Blende f5,6. Blitzsynchronisation auf den hinteren Verschlußvorhang (siehe Kamera Bedienungsanleitung) um die Bewegung nach hinten weg zu haben.
Die Kamera sieht das dann so: Auslösen, das Bild wird belichtet ohne Blitz, dann folgt eine tausendstel Sekunde der Lichtblitz und friert die Bewegung ein, Schluß der Belichtung.

Szenario 2: Dunkler Wald. Späte Jahreszeit, kurz bevor der Lift zumacht. Es ist dunkel. Du willst, dass sich der Fahrer gegen den dunklen Hintergrund abhebt und halbwegs scharf abgelichtet ist.

Beispiel: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...php?photo=6912

Du schraubst die ISO rauf. Da muß du vorsichtig sein, und entscheiden ob das Photo qualitativ gut sein soll (möglichst niedrige ISO) oder auf jeden Fall gelingen soll (hohe ISO) egal ob das jetzt rauscht.

Belichtungszeit eher kurz, 1/125sek. Offene Blende (was der Autofokus noch beherrscht - oder manuell scharfstellen und auf Punkt abdrücken).  Blitz sollte dann automatisch die Belichtung erledigen oder du mußt messen bzw probieren.

edit: Tipfeler korrigiert. Das war ja grausam.

----------


## hillbilly

hy danke, das ist genau dass was ich wissen wollte!!!!!!



> Kommt drauf an was du machen willst?
> 
> *Grundsätzliches*
> 
> Wenn alles scharf sein soll, dann gilt im Downhill eine _Belichtungszeit_ von 1/250sek sinnvoll. Besser kürzer. Allerdings kriegst du dann probleme beim Blitzen es gibt nämlich die sogenannte Blitzsynchronisationszeit. Je kürzer die ist, desto besser. Das ist dann die kürzeste Belichtungszeit die du mit Blitz. nehmen kannst.
> Wenn du Bewegungsunschärfe haben willst, mußt du experimentieren wie du zurechtkommst. 1/15-1/30sek ist mal ein Anfangswert.
> 
> Wichtig ist auch die Blende. Ein möglichst große Blende läßt mehr Licht durch und schaftt eine Tiefenunschärfe die dein (hoffentlich in allen Belangen) scharfes Motiv gegenüber dem Rest (Hintergrund) abhebt. ABER: eine große Blende bedingt große, schwere, teure Linsen UND einen schnellen Autofokus. Bei einem 50er mit Blende 1,4 ist die Schärfeebene ca 30mm tief!!! Das heißt wenn du auf die Nasenspitze scharfstellst sind die Augen schon unscharf! Das ist bei Sportaufnahmen natürlich absolut unbrauchbar. Daher wirst du nur mit sehr schnellen Gehäusen mit Blendenzahlen kleiner als f4 arbeiten, meist f5,6 bzw wenn genug Licht da ist sogar f8. Die Teifenunschärfe hängt auch von der Brennweite ab: Ein Weitwinkel hat eine viel größere Tiefenschärfe als ein Tele. Dh. je kürzer die Brennweite, desto größer kann die Blende sein und du bist immer noch halbwegs scharf. Bei 18mm (KB also bei dir 11) fotografiere ich meist mit f3,5-4.
> 
> ...

----------


## Savage

Is auch ein super forum ---> www.dslr-forum.de/index.php

----------


## Poison :)

> Is auch ein super forum ---> www.dslr-forum.de/index.php

  :Yeah That:  
dort findest du alles!  :Wink:

----------


## Bruchpilot

foto tutorials für das zusammenspiel von Verschlusszeit,Blende und iso gibts

lehrerfortbildung-bw.de/kompe...eli-blende.pdf

www.fotoschuletogo.de/blende_...hule_to_go.pdf

und zum blitzen

www3.canon.de/images/pro/fot/.../flashwork.pdf


Ansonsten schau dir bei guten Fotos die EXIF Daten (Verschlusszeit, Blende, Iso,...) an und versuch die Fotos bei ähnlichen Bedingungen nachzumachen. Du wirst wenn du die Tutorials liest sehr schnell erkennen wie du deine Fotos erheblich verbessern kannst.

mfg

----------


## georg

> Ansonsten schau dir bei guten Fotos die EXIF Daten (Verschlusszeit, Blende, Iso,...) an und versuch die Fotos bei ähnlichen Bedingungen nachzumachen.


 Hab früher auch geglaubt, dass das hilft. Spar dir das bis auf Grundlagen wie zB oben erwähnt. Ist meine Meinung dazu.

Schau dir gute Photos an, versuch herauszufinden WARUM sie dir gefallen. Vergiß dabei die Technik, die ist egal. Komposition, Ausschnitt, Dynamik, Farben.. LICHT ist, was zählt.

Dann geh hinaus und mach Photos. Bei den EIGENEN Photos schaust du dir dann an was dir gefällt und was nicht. Aus den eigenen Photos und den eigenen technischen Daten lernst du dann was du beim nächsten Mal ANDERS machst. Vielleicht nicht besser, das weißt du erst nachher. ;-)

Lerne die techn. Grenzen deiner Kamera kennen. Versuche nicht mit einem 28-300mm bei offener Blende Architektur zu photografieren und dann zu meckern wieso bei 1000facher Vergrößerung die Ecken unscharf sind. Das ist Geekblabla interessiert aber keine Sau außer die Internetschlaumeier die selber keine Photos machen weil das Material nie gut genug ist.  :Big Grin: 

Wenn du die Grenzen kennst, arbeite drum herum.

----------


## georg

Wegen der Tiefenschärfe

2 Bilder die ich heute gemacht hab, die zeigen das ganz gut.
Erstens die geringe Tiefenschärfe wenn man längere Brennweiten hat, in dem Fall 105mm.
Zweitens: Das eine Bild ist mit Blende f2,8 das andere mit f8 aufgenommen.
Die Schrifthöhe ist ca 100mm. Bei f2,8 ist gerade mal ein Wort scharf, dh die Schärfezone ist gradmal 50-100mm tief? Nicht viel oder? Bei der großen Blendenöffnung hat ein Autofokussystem das einen Downhiller erwischen soll, schon ganz schön zu hackeln. Also wenn du nicht gerade Tierfotografie oder Sportaufnahmen in Hallen machst, kannst du dir das Geld für 2,8er Objektive echt sparen.
edit: Daher mein Ratschlag: Bleib am Anfang bei Blenden zwischen f5,6 und f8. Nur wenn du sonst kein Foto zusammenbringst weil zu wenig Licht da ist, nimm eine größere Blende also eine kleinere Zahl als f5,6.

----------

